# bike + bridge pics



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Let's see 'em

These are at Cave Lake, NV.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats not a bridge...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lake Hodges, North County San Diego.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recent rides Caledon Ontario


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Tyler State Park, Tyler, Texas


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool thread 👍


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Overcast day- The park and bridge at Cottonwood Creek is a few hundred yards from my house.*










*Rangewood Drive crossing Cottonwood Creek, Pikes Peak snow capped*










*Patio dog / Doggie bridge*


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

A little hard to tell but this bridge is made from a big tree trunk.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

nemesis256 said:


> A little hard to tell but this bridge is made from a big tree trunk.


Hmmm, that looks familiar.

The original bridge was JUST the tree trunk, with no decking. It didn't get ridden as often.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

No bike, but tire tracks. Great bridge on a, now gone, great trail.


----------



## Frits (May 21, 2017)

]


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Case Mountain, Manchester, CT.

Two 18" wide, 25-30 foot bridges with a big rock in between. There's a little 45 degree turn on the rock to navigate that makes it so it's never a "gimmie"!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Foresthill Bridge. Tallest bridge in CA, 4th highest in the U.S..


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

radair said:


> The original bridge was JUST the tree trunk, with no decking. It didn't get ridden as often.


How did it get there in the first place?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

nemesis256 said:


> How did it get there in the first place?


Mother Nature dropped it across the brook, then high water moved it slightly downstream to its current location a couple years later.

Here are a few others we've built.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rollins Pass, CO


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Driggs, ID


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Goat Canyon Trestle


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Thats not a bridge...


 little cricks have little bridges lol. Here's a bigger one from my daily commute. Usually a bum sleeping there but not this time. Bonanza trail Las Vegas, NV


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today.


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

Six mile run in Somerset NJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

*MTBs and Bridges*

So you want to see MTBs and bridges? I got your MTBs and bridges ... LoL

Lots of pictures of my most recent 3 MTBs and different bridges around Denmark's forests plus my girlfriends MTB ... enjoy :thumbsup:






















































































































Maybe I went a little overboard


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

^^ Awesome! Love those ones winding through the trees.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

scenic bridge


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Rollins Pass, CO


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Altja, Estonia


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Some recent commute rides









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Frits (May 21, 2017)




----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

nomit said:


> Rollins Pass, CO


Super cool pic - that's beautiful country.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's mine. That's the second lowest railroad bridge in the Intergalarctic Continentlist United States, including Guam, Cuba but not Escondido.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Sawtooth Ridge Trail area near Truckee


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)




----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

An abandoned Stone Bridge on a town trail in Avon CT










I rode my bike 3 miles on a terrible trail to take a picture of this bridge. Last time I saw it it was broken away from its landing and one end was in the river. Thought that would make a good picture-imagine my disappointment.










Simsbury Flower Bridge. As apposed to the Bridge of Flowers in Greenfield Ma which I heard is not worth the 3 hour drive to look at.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last time I rode this, it was spring runoff and the water was almost touching the bottom of the bridge.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Same bridge, different bike 👍


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Midland City forest Two Track bridge. Link between the north and south loops.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Last time I rode this, it was spring runoff and the water was almost touching the bottom of the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 1146427


True story, I couldn't believe the raging runoff we had for a week or so. It was because of the high 90 degree days we had for a week or so in June. The snow melted rapidly fast up high, I'm surprised we didn't get major flooding from it down in the lower elevations.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1148284


Wow that is a sexy bike. What bars do you run?


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Geode State Park









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

No bike in pic (it's behind me so this is from a ride)
Lethbridge high level bridge. Longest highest train trestle in the world.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is my thunderbolt on the bridge on the lazy lizard trail in fernie BC


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

JRT in Richmond, VA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Panama City Beach Conservation Park, FL


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Found this old photograph going through family archives of the Finnish town, in 1926, where my mother was from. I didn't notice all the bicycles at first.

I've been there once in the early 80's and it was of course modern by then. That's a seasonal pontoon bridge! That's the Kokemaenjoki River. It freezes solid each winter.

Anyway, bike and bridge. No mountains in the region though.

Just added here to give us all some historical perspective.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's one from last weekend. Warm Springs Bridge, Sonoma CA.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This is the right one for this thread.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Margaret River, West Australia









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

misterbill said:


> Simsbury Flower Bridge. As apposed to the Bridge of Flowers in Greenfield Ma which I heard is not worth the 3 hour drive to look at.


Perhaps not, but it's totally worth the 10-minute detour off I91 when returning from VT. It's the world's biggest flower pot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Couple of small bridges I ran across on a new trail I tried today.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

The Mickelson trail south of Deadwood South Dakota









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Some bridges from yesterdays ride....

On a bridge









In front of two bridges









Under a bridge


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

These climbing up past the Trestle, opposite of Trestle Mountain Bike Park in Winter Park, CO.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and from my commute this morning, it makes a crap load of noise when I ride over it, the wood balkons are all weathered and loose, and the whole bridge moves.
I really like this bridge :thumbsup:, its out of my way but to me its worth it.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bridge !*

This one survived the spring flood.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the "Alte Thurbrucke" finished in 1487.
Bischofzell, TG, Switzerland


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

sometime is difficult. Cammino di San Bartolomeo , Val di Lima , Pistoia , Italy


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

i preferer these. Valle Aurina , South Tyrol , Italy


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Pfluger Pedestrian/Bike Bridge over Lady Bird Lake, Austin, TX


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

It's been a good bridge year.

Siouxon Creek, WA








Stub Stewart State Park, OR








Zion National Park, UT








Moab Bike Path, UT








Verde River Sheep Bridge, AZ


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Banks Vernonia State Trail outside of Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

old mill bridge Dardagna valley, italy


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commonly known as "die Brücke zur nirgendwo"
"the bridge to nowhere"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

1. P&LE Railroad bridge crossing the Ohio River between Beaver, PA and Rochester, Pa
2. Abandoned railroad trestle over the Beaver River near Wampum, PA
3. Covered Bridge on the roads around Hillman State Park west of Pittsburgh (Bavington)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bern, Switzerland


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

New Rail Trail bridge over Rt 6 in Farmington Conn.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*swiss bike + bridge pics*

 
Naccio


Croce


Croce


Wallis


Gotthard


Hochstuckli


Gotthardpass


Arnisee


Breitlaui


Pischa


Risetenpass


Voralphuette


Glaspass


Panixerpass


Strada Bassa


Fisetenpass


Ponte Tibetano Carasc


Ponte Tibetano Carasc


Ponte Tibetano Carasc


Zermatt

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We crossed some local bridges on the local multi-use trail


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

creek dry


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

a bridge


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

onewheelwunder said:


> The Mickelson trail south of Deadwood South Dakota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that! The Mickelson trail is on the bucket list for next summer!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*love this thread*

now water there is


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Taken from a bridge with two bridges in the background.









River through the city. A subway used to run on the lower level, and before that it was a canal for boats to pass through the city. Now it's decommissioned and unused, though I noticed on a ride recently that they're doing work under there with heavy equipment. Wonder if they're going to make it into something again?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does what appears to be a former bridge count?









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

Two weeks ago after going tubeless and adding my minor upgrades.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Bridge & Bike, nuff said


----------



## MuddyWheels (Mar 17, 2007)

*Paradise Valley*


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> and from my commute this morning, it makes a crap load of noise when I ride over it, the wood balkons are all weathered and loose, and the whole bridge moves.
> I really like this bridge , its out of my way but to me its worth it.


I guess I need to thank some weak dumbar5e parent for whinging that their little out of control undisciplined snotbucket nearly tripped on the rotting balkons or fell through the railing gaps, because the local council have "fixed" my favourite rotting/wobbling/character bridge, thanks you friggin bastards


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ That sux! Cool bridge converted into prison.


----------



## High_Plains_Drifter (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> I guess I need to thank some weak dumbar5e parent for whinging that their little out of control undisciplined snotbucket nearly tripped on the rotting balkons or fell through the railing gaps, because the local council have "fixed" my favourite rotting/wobbling/character bridge, thanks you friggin bastards


Oh that sucks! Lame! :madman:


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

During a great ride in Pisgah.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

I’ll play. This is a fun thread.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CgcNUz

this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/epZoda

and this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/e5ASd7

wait...this as well:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6ytaPL

i've got more bike and bridge photos than one can shake a stick at:


__
https://flic.kr/p/rKXmVA

this too:


__
https://flic.kr/p/rM1BwR


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

A few recents from the frozen North.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Turkey Day ride.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commuting again


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Who knows where this one is? The background should be a big hint.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

smmokan said:


> Who knows where this one is? The background should be a big hint.


South Florida? 
Love that bridge.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

taken from the window of a moving bus on the golden gate bridge:


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is my thunderbolt, on a bridge on the lazy lizard trail in fernie, bc


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ looks steep ^^


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

A day in Vail, CO and a school field trip.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Snow bridge!*

Snow!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yesterday:


----------



## BLACK1E (Feb 14, 2011)

Built in 1901, Czech Republic.
























~Blackie


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

It's hard to see, but there is a creek down there.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The smallest bridge so far? Still a bridge.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bike & bridge









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Vallee Bras-du- Nord, Quebec


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet bridge, Mikhs.


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Dirtjunkie, the amount and quality of the wood work at Vallee Bras-du-Nord was amazing. A very cool place to mountain bike. I am looking forward to my next visit.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet bridge, Mikhs.
> 
> View attachment 1175242


That is a sweet bridge but was it engineered? It looks really light on the joists, or whatever you call the boards that support the tread boards.


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

chazpat said:


> That is a sweet bridge but was it engineered? It looks really light on the joists, or whatever you call the boards that support the tread boards.


I can't vouch for the engineering but I do recall that it was very solid when we rode over it.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

North End Trail - Lake Berryessa, NorCal. Quite a few of these beauties on this trail!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

roughster said:


> North End Trail - Lake Berryessa, NorCal. Quite a few of these beauties on this trail!
> View attachment 1176570


Pretty cool bridge building. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Mt Charleston, NV


----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

Goldstream Creek trail bridge, interior Alaska


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*an hour ago*

Bridge over Reno river , Italy


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

Wifey's and my bike near our house last weekend.


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

*John Wayne Trail trestle*

John Wayne Trail outside Seattle.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Surprised this classic Pisgah bridge wasn't shared yet.


20170919_165609 by Nate, on Flickr

And of course, this is what passes for bridges in much of Pisgah:


IMG_20170919_183512_989 by Nate, on Flickr

I also have some midwestern covered bridges (western Ohio).


20160604_111710 by Nate, on Flickr


20160604_105409 by Nate, on Flickr

This one was relocated to this park some time ago.


20160604_103402 by Nate, on Flickr


20160604_091707 by Nate, on Flickr

Marker for the bridge above:


20160604_092050 by Nate, on Flickr

And now some old steel bridges


20160604_091528 by Nate, on Flickr


20160604_083620 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

commute home


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

chazpat said:


> That is a sweet bridge but was it engineered? It looks really light on the joists, or whatever you call the boards that support the tread boards.


They're called stringers and it looks like there are at least 3 of them. Fairly short spans throughout also.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

radair said:


> They're called stringers and it looks like there are at least 3 of them. Fairly short spans throughout also.


Thanks. I was actually researching deck joists yesterday and saw you can use 2x6s if the span is short enough, I think up to 9 feet even. I guess those on that bridge are laminated to get the curve, making them even stronger, you can see that in the "hand" rails.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Thanks. I was actually researching deck joists yesterday and saw you can use 2x6s if the span is short enough, I think up to 9 feet even. I guess those on that bridge are laminated to get the curve, making them even stronger, you can see that in the "hand" rails.


By the design of that bridge, I'm betting that the rails support quite a bit of the load, too. They're far bigger than they need to be if their only job was as a handrail.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Rockland


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

WTF-IDK said:


> Rockland


Awesome!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Brrrrrrrridge


----------



## RockyAltitude (Dec 22, 2016)

*My Yeti and GT at SF golden gate*

My Yeti and GT at SF Golden Gate


----------



## Ben B (Nov 16, 2014)

Christmas tree and Bridge in the Boise foothills.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

eagle rock reservation


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We need snow badly here, it's been warm and well above freezing much of winter, combined with a significant amount of rain, so trails around this bridge are extremely icy. This morning was cooler. The creeks are ever-changing flows of ice in the winter here in AK.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah mid week the jet stream dropped the Artic air in the middle of the country. My daughter is in Baton Rouge Louisiana and they got a bit of snow and some temps in the low 20s (mostly unheard of there). I pointed out to her that right then it was actually warmer in Whistler.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

a little wood near the city


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

short ride down the road from my house. little bridge


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> short ride down the road from my house. little bridge
> View attachment 1180668


And when was the last time a trickle of water ran down that arrid AZ stream bed?

Nice shot btw.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

It's been a few months.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

One from last week:








And one from a couple years ago.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

OwenM said:


> One from last week:
> View attachment 1181446
> 
> 
> ...


Took this at Goodyear Bar below Dville









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Mansfield Hollow, CT









Quinnebaug River Trail, CT









Roadie pic! Mt Hope Bridge, RI


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwim5 said:


> View attachment 1182446


Whoa! That's eerie! Neat, but a little scary.


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

kiwim5 said:


> View attachment 1182446


Awesome photo and bridge.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

kiwim5 said:


> View attachment 1182446


Damn how long is the bridge? Can't see the other side. :eekster:


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Damn how long is the bridge? Can't see the other side. :eekster:


72 metres - it was built at my local mtb park primarily to help lessor experienced people get up to the top of the park rather than sending them up tougher climbs and put them off biking.

On a more normal day it looks like ....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kiwim5 said:


> 72 metres - it was built at my local mtb park primarily to help lessor experienced people get up to the top of the park rather than sending them up tougher climbs and put them off biking.
> 
> On a more normal day it looks like ....
> 
> View attachment 1183224











You let the cat out of the bag. I like the mystery of the misty foggy photo better.


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Facing Rock in Ludlow, MA*

On new trail called SnP (2 pics of same bridge)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*bridge Reno river Italy*

not the best picture


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bridge


----------



## michealj (Sep 17, 2012)

A little hard to see in the first picture, but there is a bridge there.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Just realized how many bridges there are around here...

Bedford Singletrack, bottom of Touchstone - just a pic I had... there are cooler bridges there. 








Austin-Badger Park








Findley SP Thorn MTB Trail - Fun little ramp up.
(screen grabs)














Vulture's Knob Race Course - The Cradle (aka Sling Bridge)
(screen grab)







Fun at speed!

VK also has the Over-Under, Arch Bridge, Xylophone Bridge (yes, it kinda makes that sound!), 12 Ton Bridge, and a Suspension Bridge, among bunches of split logs and skinnies that pass for bridges.

Then the path bridges: Station Rd. bridge, Everett Rd. Covered Bridge, Ohio & Erie Canalway Bridges: Cleveland, Zoar, Zoarville Station...

One of the path bridges...








There's an old thread around here somewhere maybe called "Bridge Love" or something - it might have been in Trail Building - that had some really cool singletrack bridges. I'm having no luck finding it.

-F

PS - Unfortunate news just today: Vulture's Knob is dismantling the "Rainbow Bridge" (aka "Arch Bridge", I think) due to safety concerns. It has been there for ~20 yrs., and may have even been moved once, but it's just getting too old. No replacement planned. Going to reroute. See their FB page  Most of the bridges appear in my video and many others.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New "Flow job" trail, super nice lil' bridges.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Apparently, coastal Maine is the land of sketchy bridges. There were several similar to this one.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*same river other bridge*

way of return after work


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

One way to deal with bridges...


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

Old Ghost Road


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

A few from my local trail now that spring is in effect.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

On the way to the trail yesterday evening.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The wild plum shrubs are blooming now and they smell fantastic!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Beach cruiser ride with the wifey


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

yesterday afternoon


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Spicer Ranch, Beatty NV. Bridge to protect the Amorgosa toad I think, saw a bunch of tadpoles swimming about.









Caliente, NV mup trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Spicer Ranch, Beatty NV. Bridge to protect the Amorgosa toad I think, saw a bunch of tadpoles swimming about.
> 
> View attachment 1199037
> 
> ...


Some weird crazed desert dweller tadpoles, no doubt. 

Nice shots by the way.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some weird crazed desert dweller tadpoles, no doubt.
> 
> Nice shots by the way.


Fer sure! Super endangered species. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amargosa_toad


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Fer sure! Super endangered species. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amargosa_toad


Awesome sighting. :thumbsup:


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Two small bridges here actually.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## michealj (Sep 17, 2012)

Lots of bridges around here.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Some more from Cave lake state park NV.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Snakes & Ladders, Bukit Kiara, Malaysia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

One of my favorites, Indian Springs trail system. The bridge spans a chasm that's about 10' deep between two boulders.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Small bridge, favorite bike though.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

joeadnan said:


> Snakes & Ladders, Bukit Kiara, Malaysia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

railntrail said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bridge over troubled water.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

The trail isn't very wide at this point...


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland MI.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

A bridge on Main St. Little Falls, NJ. A side most don't often see.

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Couldn't really get my bike in the pic :yawn:.

Mammoth bike park.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Under the bridge.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

natas1321 said:


> Under the bridge.


Took me a minute. That's a familiar spot!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

June Bug said:


> Took me a minute. That's a familiar spot!


Yeah I try to make it up to brushy or walnut once a week and either Flatrock or rocky hill every other week and sometimes Madrone just to get some different trails in my weekly rides.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Our ( little , very small ) golden gate bridge


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Looking northward along the Rock River from the snowmobile trail that's just downstream from the mouth of Hanson Creek.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Don river, Lipetsk region, Russia


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pra river, Ryazan region


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ushna river, Vladimir region







---


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

at the end of trail


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

lpt1 said:


> Ushna river, Vladimir region
> View attachment 1206346
> 
> ---
> View attachment 1206347


Cool, thanks for all the pictures. I love seeing mountain bike shots from around the world.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pol' river, Sep 2012







-----

same bridge, Nov 2015, surfer style


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Cool, thanks for all the pictures. I love seeing mountain bike shots from around the world.


Thank You *chazpat*!


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

rest of the same bridge, Apr 2016, winnie-the-pooh style


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Ha ! Not much left of that bridge. 
Thanks for the pics ! Ride on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Enjoyed all your bridge pics lpt1 !

This is from my ride last evening


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

lpt1 said:


> rest of the same bridge, Apr 2016, winnie-the-pooh style
> View attachment 1206353


Nothin butt bikin


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Little Falls, New Jersey

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Railroad trestles from the 1890's


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

That is cool stuff- old relics provoking thoughts of days gone by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

JCWages said:


> Foresthill Bridge. Tallest bridge in CA, 4th highest in the U.S..
> View attachment 1140879


I did some Surveying from the catwalk on that bridge back in 2004. It was a bit intimidating :eekster:


----------



## Chainslack (May 1, 2017)

Yeah buddy


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does this count as bridges? Tasa and Buzha rivers...


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

But there's definitely a bridge and a bike.
Pol' river, snowy March


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Eddington Creek, just south of the Marilla trailhead NCT.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Pauley Creek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll Play


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*somewhere in alps*

South Tyrol


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

Azalea trail in central Louisiana.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do we get extra points if we get a picture of the troll?


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> Do we get extra points if we get a picture of the troll?


Trolls live under trees, homeless people live under bridges.........I think


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Skypark birthday ride.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> Do we get extra points if we get a picture of the troll?


Yes! Especially if it has alot of warts, and a funny hat.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Yes! Especially if it has alot of warts, and a funny hat.


Bet. I'm on it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Turns out I have quite a few  Mostly repeats, but I like how the ski-lifts in the last pic matched my bike at the time...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ive posted this bridge before, but lve never been able to get this close to it before.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

cmg71 said:


> Ive posted this bridge before, but lve never been able to get this close to it before.


Nice pic.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Ive posted this bridge before, but lve never been able to get this close to it before.


Wow that looks like an oldie! How old, where is it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Turns out I have quite a few  Mostly repeats, but I like how the ski-lifts in the last pic matched my bike at the time...
> 
> View attachment 1211091


Heh Heh! :lol:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Wow that looks like an oldie! How old, where is it? :thumbsup:


More importantly, where was the troll?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Wow that looks like an oldie! How old, where is it?


Took me a while to find it in English.
https://www.schweizmobil.ch/en/hiki...laces-of-interest/sehenswuerdigkeit-0656.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cmg71 said:


> Took me a while to find it in English.
> https://www.schweizmobil.ch/en/hiki...laces-of-interest/sehenswuerdigkeit-0656.html


Very cool, thanks for posting it.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> Took me a while to find it in English.
> https://www.schweizmobil.ch/en/hiki...laces-of-interest/sehenswuerdigkeit-0656.html


Awesome it's only 531 years old! :eekster:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Since you guys are liking it, here's another taken at the same time further away


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Awesome it's only 531 years old! :eekster:


Any of us doing anything that people will still be admiring 500+ years from now?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Pony Express on Galbraith Mt., Bellingham.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This thread got me thinking about places where you've ridden before there was a bridge to cross.

What i mean is, trails get built and "improved" over the years. A major development on a trail is having bridges put in.

Obviously there are great reasons for bridges, and I'm not arguing against the obvious.

However, sometimes, as far as riding goes, bridges can take away some of the good challenging character of a trail. It can also open up the terrain beyond it to more damage, because more users, than the bridge itself is supposed to defend, ie the riparian setting, erosion etc.

Really what irks me is riding an old trail which has bridges everywhere that in former times, I recall epics of water crossings and line picking. Recalling how each season wrought changes to the crossing. Recalling how riders would session the crossings, and their fails and successful crossings. The dunkings, the cold wet feet, the painful bashings, and the ripping thorns.

Those challenges are extinct until the bridge falls into disrepair, gets burnt up in a fire, or is washed away in a massive flood. Bridges are temporary structures long term.

So many bridges where there once were none these days.

The portages, the wading, the throwing across of gear, shoes, and packs. The rescues. Gone.

In this age of Strava, the bridges facilitate faster passages. You have to always watch out for riders coming in the other direction, hot with speed, as you cross over and begin the climb out of the drainage.

The bridges save a lot of time, that's for sure.

In Skeggs, where this photo is from, there is another bridge downstream which replaced something known as the Aerial Tree. It was a redwood tree about 60 feet above the creek which was the only practical crossing for years. It was at an angle too. You would have to wheelbarrow your bike down it, or up it, to get to the other side.

Stuff like that, from before digital photography, made riding totally more epic then than it is now.

Sometimes, getting across rivers and creeks, is the Crux of a passage. Bridges nullify that element.

Bridges save lives.

I'm sure we take bridges too much for granted.

Look at every bridge site, and ponder what it was like before it was there...what bridge preceded it, what ferry, what boundary, what frontier.

The chasm of time, can it be bridged?









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Visited San Francisco last week and took my bike. Had an absolute blast riding and discovering a new place.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Jack Burns said:


> Stuff like that, from before digital photography, made riding totally more epic then than it is now.


Wow, guess we should all just hang up our bikes and call it a day. Riding isn't epic any more; we're all riding big MUPs now because of bridges.

What a thread killer.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Bikes and bridges are great. I had to edit my reply. No offense intended.



skiahh said:


> Wow, guess we should all just hang up our bikes and call it a day. Riding isn't epic any more; we're all riding big MUPs now because of bridges.
> 
> What a thread killer.


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Its back there somewhere...









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

from a bridge of a bridge????


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

^^^^ Bonus!

These were from this morning's ride in Caliente, NV.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Marquette MI.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Local trail in a nearby state park, just a quick ride from home.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

in the background, although hard to see..


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I love it when one pic is good for multiple threads!

Bridge over the creek...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sage of the Sage said:


> I love it when one pic is good for multiple threads!


 not the same pic, one is portrait and the other landscape


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks a little sketchy but it's solid.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bridge and a tunnel









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Couple from last year (around this time) in WA...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hardly ever ride my "other bike", but have been wanting to check out the area around my local mtb trail(just keep putting "THE bike" on the rack when I head that way!). Actually had a lot of fun tooling around their park and the sports complex that the mtb trail winds around. And...they haz bridges.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Maine


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fun weekend









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Two bridges on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

small bridge very small


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

*Carrabassett Valley Maine- Esker Trail*


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Bridge or log ride ? you decide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Not exactly a bridge. More like a very long board walk.










This one is a bridge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Battery said:


> Not exactly a bridge. More like a very long board walk.
> 
> This one is a bridge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ! Is that a wtb saddle ?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

johnD said:


> Nice ! Is that a wtb saddle ?


Yep, just a Volt Comp.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Battery said:


> Yep, just a Volt Comp.


cool man. i just got a rocket pro 150 today. rode about 3 hours this evening. not bad at all !


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Two bridges on yesterday's ride.
> 
> View attachment 1217482
> 
> ...


That first photo, not exactly bike friendly. Especially a skinny tired bike. That crack between the logs would make for an interesting crash. Where is that?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That first photo, not exactly bike friendly. Especially a skinny tired bike. That crack between the logs would make for an interesting crash. Where is that?


State Forest State Park near Gould. The bridge was built for hikers and is too narrow between the rails for most any bike, so the crack between the logs is pretty much irrelevant. My bars are only 710mm and my brake levers were hitting the hand rail posts on both sides. I am willing to attempt riding most anything once, but this bridge was better suited to walking the bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Just ran across this photo I took while on vacation a few years back. Rented a bike and took a family ride along Ringedalsvatnet Lake in Norway on the way to a zipline course.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

A Bridge Less Traveled.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Pauley Creek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

not exactly sure where this is, but this side of the river is Switzerland, the other Germany


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

And I rode today


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Autumn


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Tipenlot Trail, one of the new bridges in Fundy.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've been across this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bridge location disclosure, please.

BTW nice shot’s.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

The E1 trail renamed from double zero path in Tuscany near Pistoia


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Burlingame State Park, Westerly Rhode Island








Ryan Park, North Kingstown, Rhode Island


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Andwilermoos, Switzerland


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> Andwilermoos, Switzerland


Now that's a cool looking bridge.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

this one too


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yep!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

North Fork Tye River Rd, Central Va. Part of the best gravel route I've ever ridden.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

During the Prickly Pedal race yesterday. its a little bridge but a bridge none the less....


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Bridges at the Backwoodz.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Old bridge on the Reno river ( Italy )*

passing trough only car


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

only a car in large , Suv have difficult


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*oldest bridge*

Too old


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

rain, hail and a bridge


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Fort Rucker, Al









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF2NR (Jan 12, 2018)

2tofly said:


> Fort Rucker, Al


Good trails down there, distance, locations?


----------



## AF2NR (Jan 12, 2018)

Chewacla State Park, Auburn, AL


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

AF2NR said:


> Good trails down there, distance, locations?


Not bad considering it's lower Alabama. Roughly 12 miles when you connect them. It's on base. Best place to start is behind Post HQ 
Dothan, has a great trail system as well. Very well maintained

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ocoee River, Tennessee. Known as the Toccoa River where it flows through Georgia. This is at the white water center where they held the white water events for the '96 Atlanta Olympics.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

The San Joaquin mighty once again!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bucket Of Blood trail, Cumberland BC









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Legbacon said:


> Bucket Of Blood trail, Cumberland BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has got to be the coolest name for a trail I've heard!

Fat Guy on Fat Tires
Central Michigan Mountain Bike Association 
Salsa-Adventure by Bike


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*handcrafted*

really homemade


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

small bridge on trail


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

One of many bridges over the Rio Odiel, Gibraleon, Spain









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a photo during a fundraiser event last weekend on the Great Allegheny Passage (McKeesport, PA)

Pennies Pedal Event (2019) - Metric Century Ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Near Suviana lake*

Medieval bridge ruins


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Remains of the historic Dewey Bridge on the Kokopelli Trail near Moab. The bridge was burned a little over 10 years ago by kids in the nearby campground who were playing with matches and fireworks.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

I haven't been out to Dewey bridge since the fire and heard they didn't replace the bridge. ? Is there a way across near there?

This photo is of a rail to trail bridge over the Rio de Piedras, Huelva.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

Again, more of an aquaduct than a bridge, but...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

goldenboy said:


> I haven't been out to Dewey bridge since the fire and heard they didn't replace the bridge. ? Is there a way across near there?


Just saw your question, goldenboy. The new highway bridge that replaced the Dewey Bridge is a few dozen yards downstream and visible on the left in this photo:


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Good camping right past there.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*old icebox trail*

In the Appennino Tosco Emiliano


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

*iconic Whatcom Falls bridge - Bellingham, WA*

the iconic Whatcom Falls Bridge in Bellingham, WA., circa 1939.
I grabbed these of the internet, credit due to the respective photographers!


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

A wee little local bridge. Love rolling up to stuff like this...


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Does a semi-functional suspension bridge count?

In Pulaski County Park near Nancy, KY.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Blocked bridge.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Bunnyhop bridge.
> 
> View attachment 1912113


FIFY


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Found these pix on my phone...

This was a sketchy bridge. Drop was considerable, so I ended up walking it...









I thought this one was funny. The little bridge that could! lol...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## AssPav (Sep 24, 2009)

Old bridge, new bike.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Riding the North Trails in Marquette, MI last summer.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh, that's not a bridge,. Is it? Dam.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet beach cruiser!


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Of Marzabotto,







Italy


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Bike + 2 Bridges









-F


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

From a bridge to a bike:








From a bike to a bridge:


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Does this one count as a bridge ????










Anf two types of comming down a bridge.....................


By foot











And by flood.................


----------



## AssPav (Sep 24, 2009)

2023 update


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New bridge, new bike path, new housing development on what used to be the gravel road out of town.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)




----------

